# Καναρίνια > Διατροφή > Συνταγές αυγοτροφής >  Η πιο απλή αυγοτροφή

## Martin7

Η δικιά μου αυγοτροφή είναι η εξής: Άφήνω το ψωμί να ξεραθεί είτε έξω είτε μέσα σε ανοιχτό χώρο... Έπειτα από μια μέρα βράζω ένα σφιχτό αυγό κ περιμένω να κρυώσει... Βάζω το ψωμί και το αυγό μαζί με το τσόφλι στο μπλέντερ και ανακατεύω έως ότου γίνει σκόνη, εάν είναι πολύ υγρό το μίγμα προσθέτω λίγο ακόμα ψωμί. το βάζω σε τάπερ και το αφήνω στο ψυγείο...Του Μπαρτζώκα μου του αρέσει πάρα πολύ, τη τσακίζει! :Party0048:

----------


## antoninio

> Του Μπαρτζώκα μου


...χα..χα ωραιος..

----------


## kokatil

Πολύ εύκολη συνταγή! Πόσες μέρες συντηρείται στο ψυγείο?

----------


## johnakos32

Όσο αναφορά την συνταγή εγώ δεν θα έκανα χρήση ψωμιού διότι δεν προσφέρει κάτι και έχει διογκωτικα που δεν είναι και ότι καλύτερο! 
Αντί για ψωμί μπορείς να χρησιμοποιείσεις φρυγανιά ολικής χωρίς αλάτι ή ακόμα καλύτερα νιφάδες βρώμης που θα κάνεις σκόνη είναι πολύ θρεπτικές πίστεψε με! 
Σε περιόδους συντήρησης μπορείς να βάζεις μόνο το ασπράδι,  σε πτεροροια όλο το αυγό κανονικά και οταν μεγαλώνουν μικρά να βάζεις παραπάνω ασπράδια χωρίς τον κρόκο που είναι φουλ πρωτεΐνη και χωρίς λίπος! 
Επιπλέον μπορείς να βάλεις αποξηραμένα βότανα όπως ταραξακο, ρίγανη Τσουκνίδα κα. 
Παροχή φυσικών συμπληρώματων όπως γύρη ή σπιρουλινα εντός της αυγοτροφης θα ήταν το ιδανικό! 

Όσο αναφορά το πόσες μέρες μπορεί να διατηρήθει στο ψυγείο είναι όπως η οποιαδήποτε αυγότροφη με υγρασία 3-4 μέρες αλλά στην κατάψυξη για μήνες.

----------


## jk21

θα συμφωνουσα ,αν δεν το αφηνες να ξεραθει μονο του (αρα και να μπαγιατιευει ) αλλα το αφυδατωνες με θερμανση σε αερα σε θερμοκρασια γυρω στους 70 βαθμους για μερικες ωρες 

θα προτιμουσα ψωμι ,οχι το λευκο αλλα το χωριατικο

----------


## mrsoulis

Συγγνώμη για την παρέμβαση αλλά δεν θα μπορούσες αντί να περιμένεις να ξεραθεί το ψωμί να το αντικαταστήσεις με φρυγανιές σικαλης;

----------

